# Mounting flat screen on stone fireplace



## jbeeman (Dec 27, 2009)

I just wanted to get some ideas/opinions about how to run wires when mounting a flat screen TV to a stone fireplace. The fireplace is in a two story town house located in Florida (no basement). I'm going to be renting so I can't make any major modifications. I've included a picture of the fireplace. The only thing I can think of is to build a mantle to just to run the cable across and down to the floor. Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------

